
Show HN: ProductMonth.com – One cool product, every month - GoBelle
We donate 10% of our net profit.
We accept cryptocurrencies.
Hopefully this will fare better than my previous startup :P<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productmonth.com
======
somidscr21
Oh boy. Auto play vimeo video that wouldn't let me click pause? Definitely
need to fix that.

------
detaro
clickable link: [https://productmonth.com](https://productmonth.com)

I have to admit I didn't look particularly closely at the website: to hard to
read, to many animations, error messages, relevant information (presumably) to
far down.

~~~
GoBelle
What error messages though?

~~~
detaro
Just checked, my adblocker nuked the embedded vimeo-video and the loader
script showed a big red error message instead.

~~~
GoBelle
Phew! Thanks! You're awesome. I received negative feedback on the design here
as well:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/45sob0/some_feedb...](https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/45sob0/some_feedback_on_the_website_design_please/)

I guess this can't be postponed and I have to improve it as much as
possible... NOW! :)

------
GoBelle
OK... some major fixes were done to responsivity.

